# Sistema - Erklärung zur Kategorie 2



## Staudel55 (5 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

meine erste Frage im Forum ;-)
Kann mir jemand die Anfoderungen für die Kategorie 2 in der Sistema erklären so das man es versteht. 

"Die Anforderungsrate der Sicherheitsfunktion ist kleiner oder gleich 1/100 der Testrate oder die Testung erfolgt bei Anforderung mit ausreichend schneller Fehlerreaktion."
Wie ist dieser Satz zu verstehen ?

Es liegt folgender Fall vor : Eine Anlage mit einem Hauptluftventil (schaltet bei Not-Halt ab) und einem Drucksensor. Meiner Meinung nach kann der Drucksensor die Testung übernehmen. Oder liege ich da falsch ? Wie Häufig muss diese Testung stattfinden.

Gruß Staudel55


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

das heißt, Du 100mal häufiger testen, als Not-Halt betätigt wird, oder der Drucksensor
muss die Anlage schnell genug abschalten. Worauf willst Du denn im Fehlerfall wirken?
Auf Dein Ventil kannst Du nicht wirken, das ist dann ja defekt...
Es gibt heute schon sehr viele Ventile, mit denen man Kat.3 und 4 erreichen kann,
das ist wesentlich einfacher. Google mal "Festo Sicherheitsleitfaden".

Kennst Du Dich sonst mit sicherer Steuerungstechnik ausreichend aus?


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2021)

Ach ja, willkommen im Forum, soviel Zeit muss sein...


----------

